# How did you read your last aviation or history book



## Conslaw (Jun 2, 2018)

The purpose of this thread is to see how members are reading their history and aviation books - how much inroad e-books have made.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 2, 2018)

Paper book only...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Fishboy (Jun 2, 2018)

I guess I’m old school....... I like the feel of a book as I’m reading it. While I have e-read some on tablets, it’s not my preferred mode. And yes.... I still read the daily newspaper.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 2, 2018)

I prefer real books.


----------



## Conslaw (Jun 3, 2018)

I made a poll on this that disappeared. It shows that there are three responses, and I can't even see the poll. BTW, I like e-books better SOMETIMES, at bedtime, or when I'm on a plane or when I need to quote a lot. The last history book I read
was from the library. Good old fashioned paper. If the poll doesn't show up, I may redo the thread.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2018)

If you are talking about this one, its still there.....6 votes for paper. I prefer ebooks as I take a laptop into camp and I'm already carrying in too much crap


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2018)

Always hardcopy. Though have a few ebooks...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2018)

Printed paper for me, preferably a hardbound edition.

I have no interest in E-Books, although I do read archived .PDF files from .MIL sites, like Army, Navy and Air Force on occasion.


----------



## Glider (Jun 3, 2018)

Personally I like ebooks as you can easily mark and find sections or facts that you find interesting or surprising.


----------

